# Cron Job



## manuel_ (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe ein Shell Skript, welches Daten aus einer Datenbank sichert.
Wenn ich dieses via gnome ausführe, klappt die Sicherung Problemlos. Richte ich dieses aber als einen Cronjob ein, funktioniert dieses nur teilweise.

Das Skript macht folgendes:
1. eine Pipe erstellen
2. gzip < pipe_name > Zielverzeichnis & export zur Datenbank

Die Pipes werden erstellt, die Daten aber nicht exportiert, bzw. nichts in die Pipe geschrieben.

Oberhalb der Cronjob-Datei habe ich noch folgendes festgelegt:
SHELL=/bin/bash
PATH=/sbin/:/bin/:/usr/sbin/:/usr/bin/:/data/Sicherung/

Das Shell-Skript liegt in /data/Sicherung/

Hat Jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?
Oder gibt es Dinge, die ich zusätzlich konfigurieren muss?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe im voraus,
Manuel


----------



## zerix (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

könntest du die Cronjob-Datei mal posten?
Hast du mal versucht die Fehlermeldung in eine Datei schreiben zu lassen?

MFG

Sascha


----------



## manuel_ (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

hier der Inhalt der Cronjob-Datei:


```
SHELL=/bin/bash
PATH=/sbin/:/bin/:/usr/sbin/:/usr/bin/:/data/Sicherung/
HOME=/data/Sicherung/

5 14 * * 1,2,3,4,5 /data/Sicherung/ExportOrdner_Mappen.sh
30 16 * * 1,2,3,4,5 /data/Sicherung/countuser.sh
7 14 * * 1,2,3,4,5 /data/Sicherung/create_user_exp.sh
8 14 * * 1,2,3,4,5 /data/Sicherung/Save_Instanz.sh
32 16 * * 1,2,3,4,5 /data/Sicherung/dbdione_export.sh
```

Das Skript /data/Sicherung/dbdione_export.sh läuft leider nicht sauber durch.
Code der Datei:

```
mknod export_test.pipe p
gzip < export_test.pipe > /data/backup/db_dione_export/dbdione.export_test.dmp.gz & exp export_user/export_user_pwd@dbdione file=export_test.pipe log=/data/backup/db_dione_export/dbdione.export_test.log owner=export_test
rm export_test.pipe
```

Rufe ich das Skript aus meiner Shell aus, klappt es.
Ich habe schon versucht die Pipe folgendermaßen anzulegen:
mknod /data/Sicherung/export_test.pipe p
ohne Erfolg.

Wie schon erwähnt, die Pipes werden erstellt, aber scheinbar nicht mit Daten befüllt.



> Hast du mal versucht die Fehlermeldung in eine Datei schreiben zu lassen?


Wie ist das Möglich, das Ergebnis des Cronjobs in eine Datei zu schreiben?


Viele Grüße,
Manuel


----------



## manuel_ (28. Mai 2008)

Ich habe die Lösung des Problems gefunden.

Am Anfang meines Skriptes musste folgende Zeile eingefügt werden:

    . /etc/profile



Dadurch wird die Umgebung auf die Loginwerte des Users gestellt.

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------

